# Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht



## S754 (24. August 2015)

*Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Hallo,

würden euch solche Videos von meiner DOS-Maschine gefallen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfXfjgnCq8w
Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich den Bildschirm & Ton aufnehmen kann?
Gibt zwar so Capture Cards für Konsolen aber die sind mir zu teuer und die günstigen Modelle taugen i.d.R. nichts.

Gruß,
S754


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was das ist 
Hört sich gut an.....Beschreibung wäre halt interessant.

Videoqualotät und Sound sind okay


----------



## S754 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was das ist
> Hört sich gut an.....Beschreibung wäre halt interessant.


Das ist Musik aus einem 25 Jahre alten Rechner


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*



S754 schrieb:


> Das ist Musik aus einem 25 Jahre alten Rechner



Na dann schreib doch das auch in deine videobeschreibung?
Ist da ne soundkarte drin? Wenn ja welche usw? Welche Hardware, Software usw....

Das is nicht unbedingt ersichtlich


----------



## S754 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Es geht doch darum, wie ich am besten den Bildschirminhalt und den Ton aufnehme. -.-


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

per hdmi 
oder VGA und Klinke kabel


----------



## S754 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Wau, hilft mir sehr weiter.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Deine jetzige erfassungmethode ist doch okay.

Sound gut, bild gut.

Ich glaube alles andere waere zu aufwaendig.


Wenn deine videos uebrigens erfolgreich sein sollen, waere es gut wenn du sie personalisierst indem du dich einbringst.


Einfach nur so guckt man sich sowas imo nicht an wenn da nicht was informatives oder lustiges erzaehlt wird


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Nimm doch erstmal den Ton direkt auf über die Soundkarte. Dann die Kamera grade und mittig vor den Bildschirm und schon ist es viel besser.


----------



## S754 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nimm doch erstmal den Ton direkt auf über die Soundkarte.


Wie denn?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Vom Line out des DOS Rechners in den Line in des anderen PCs. Dann den lautesten Ton abspielen, den der DOS Rechner hergibt und den Eingangspegel vom anderen PC einstellen. Lautstärke ganz knapp unter maximum.
Mit nem Wave Editor wie Adobe Audition, Audacity, ... aufnehmen und im Schnittprogramm die Tonspur der Kamera löschen und mit der direkt aufgezeichneten Datei ersetzen.


----------



## S754 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Würde euch sowas gefallen? Tipps erwünscht*

Okay, danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------

